# Fall trip flylines only



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Who wants to make a fall trip. Prerequisite is to be a laid back fun loving Flyfisher. Who enjoys the sport, knows why we do what we do or wants to learn. The locations I have picked out are mosquito lagoon, the Keys, Belize or Abaco.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I potentially am very interested, depending on time, work, and cost. Definitely put me on the list of interested folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool. I am looking hard at Turneffe flats in Belize, black fly in Abaco. Or just a weekend run to the Keys or Mosquitoe lagoon for Snook.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Ever been to any of those places?


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Nope but I have connections at one and air travel covered to two.


----------

